# Want to know the secret to get THE biggest & most frequent TIPS $$$



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Truly Uber guys/girls - I have found the way that has made me get up to 10 X the tips I used to make - it is non-offensive and totally not suggestive. You want the tip? Tell you what. When I get 150 likes (yes I know this sounds like I am a megalomaniac or something but that's not it) & I will promise to share. So like away and I shall give you the tip of all tips $$$

Meanwhile if anyone can guess what it is I will - well I will do something on request - all reasonable requests only ;-)


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

What???


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Anastasia I believe it . Drop a hint


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

What is your tip ? The secret to life is life....


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Wear a low cut top? LOL


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I am reminded of the scene in "Spinal Tap" where Nigel is having the difference between 'sexy' and 'sexist' explained to him. If you like this post 3,000 times I'll tell you who I'm referring to!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Anastasia said:


> Truly Uber guys/girls - I have found the way that has made me get up to 10 X the tips I used to make - it is non-offensive and totally not suggestive. You want the tip? Tell you what. When I get 150 likes (yes I know this sounds like I am a megalomaniac or something but that's not it) & I will promise to share. So like away and I shall give you the tip of all tips $$$
> 
> Meanwhile if anyone can guess what it is I will - well I will do something on request - all reasonable requests only ;-)


Anastasia - "megalomania" wouldn't be satisfied with simple likes. Telling the world you need 150 likes before you'll do something sounds like my 5 yr old refusing to dance with my 7 yr old unless she promises to be her best friend.

Wish I was that young again!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Women consistently get more tips in any job involving them, attractive women do better as well. That's not really an option for most of us... at least not a viable option in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Women consistently get more tips in any job involving them, attractive women do better as well. That's not really an option for most of us... at least not a viable option in my opinion anyway.


That's why I send the Wife out some times! OMG am I pimping my Wife!!!???


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

........from one of my favorite films:

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/5f/f3/fc/5ff3fcb967bdf320fefe37da17e31bbb.jpg


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well uber doesn't allow tips atleast in Los Angeles as an uberx driver it doesn't unless get cash tips ..


----------



## Auriam (May 13, 2014)

...pretending you have something they want and waiting until they give you a tip and 5 stars before you claim you'll share it with them, but then not delivering  Doesn't work for me though.


----------



## Ibrahim (Jun 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Anastasia - "megalomania" wouldn't be satisfied with simple likes. Telling the world you need 150 likes before you'll do something sounds like my 5 yr old refusing to dance with my 7 yr old unless she promises to be her best friend.
> 
> Wish I was that young again!


I am happy to like all anastaisa story if the hint is good. if not i will unlike her straight after. my suggestion for all


----------



## Ibrahim (Jun 16, 2014)

How I give you 150 likes? tell me i do now


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ibrahim said:


> I am happy to like all anastaisa story if the hint is good. if not i will unlike her straight after. my suggestion for all


That's not a bad idea from our newest member Ibrahim. Every one go ahead and like Party Girl Anastasia, satisfy her need to be liked, then see if she delivers the goods! If not.........as they say in the classics - everyone has their 5 minutes of fame!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't need fame. There is a rhyme to my reason although I may have to check my mood :-( In trouble with site admin for a few things which actually are not correct but I don't want to offend anyone so I am reevaluating if this site is right for me. If I don't come back I am sorry but see what tomorrow brings. Maybe I will be stronger  !X!X!X! I was bright a few smiles and connections here but I had a very bad experience and itnhas severely upset me. I'm sorry. If I don't stick on the site however I shall rerun and irrespective of "likes" I shall give the answer to how I get such great tips. It has nothing to do with being a woma I assure you and I have told 2 guys who told me it 100% worked. So if I stay I will wait for the likes. If I decide to go I shall return once more to at least share my experience, albeit not as long as many here but it is mine and has helped me a lot re $$$ !X!X!X!X!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Not sure how you will ever get 150 likes on your post considering there are not that many active members here.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Not sure how you will ever get 150 likes considering there are not that many active members here.


I think that if I like every message you post you pick them all up  I wonder how many members this site actually has - I might post it up on a few big companies boards to spread the word


----------



## Asmerani (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I know the answer.... just preregister at www.tap2tip.com, I ran into an uber driver in SF who told me about it. Supposedly they are launching this week or next week I think.

...I guess the site is not up yet. it says coming soon.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Your first post to the forum is a plug for a web-site you say you heard of from another driver although its not live yet. Smells fishy! But if it gets me more money I might be into it.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Fish!fFish!Fish!


----------



## Asmerani (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing is "fishy" about it... I am an Uber driver in SF area and I was complaining to another driver about not being able to get tips thru Uber. And that is when he mentioned this site to me. but in all honestly, I never went to this web site to check it out. However, I just texted him and he pointed me to you-tube and said search for tap2tip. 

Cheers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Asmerani said:


> Nothing is "fishy" about it... I am an Uber driver in SF area and I was complaining to another driver about not being able to get tips thru Uber. And that is when he mentioned this site to me. but in all honestly, I never went to this web site to check it out. However, I just texted him and he pointed me to you-tube and said search for tap2tip.
> 
> Cheers.


I did search for tap2tip on youtube. Here is one of the links if anyone has an interest:





After watching the 2:24 video, here is the executive summary. You have the app, set up an account which creates your QR code. If the customer wants to tip you they would scan your QR code in to their app and tip you. Of course, this would assume that the customer has the "tap2tip" app on their phone already. I could see it being of value to someone who has repeat customers, but what are the odds that your Uber customer has tap2tip already installed on his/her phone? I can't imagine that a customer would be so eager to tip that they would wait at the end of the ride to download/install/register an app just to tip you.

I did not try to find the tap2tip web site.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I did search for tap2tip on youtube. Here is one of the links if anyone has an interest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, unless everyone is so intent on tipping that they all download this app, I just don't see it being worth it. Easier to just use one of the various apps and readers to accept credit cards directly. I already use one for my photography business anyway.


----------



## Asmerani (Jun 11, 2014)

For me as an Uber Black Car driver, Uber takes 20% of the top. Well if I can recover that 20% thru tips, that would be great. And thats how I look at it. Actually we would not be having this Uber "tipping" conversation if only Uber would allow tipping in their APP in the first place.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Anastasia, you're a very special person and as part of the human family I hereby like you 148 times, as this is the remainder of my unicorn account until it gets refreshed on the first of next month. This should put us over the top to receive your wisdom. I make this decision and this payment of likes in sound body and mind, and consider it legally binding and non-revocable. Signed and Witnessed by the local Lollipop Guild, 
Your Dear Friend, Companero and Confidant, 
Sergeant Murphy


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

If Uber would just stop saying that the "tip is included", we'd be much better off. Of course adding a tipping option to the app would be ideal.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Do they actually say this? I just signed up for the Rider App and hardly saw a word of details when doing so....Maybe I should do my research and go to the rider site...I'm just a busy fellow


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Do they actually say this? I just signed up for the Rider App and hardly saw a word of details when doing so....Maybe I should do my research and go to the rider site...I'm just a busy fellow


* Do I have to tip my driver?*
Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the 'Payment' link at the top.

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-

http://ask.metafilter.com/258175/Is-there-really-no-tipping-with-Uber

Well, I just found out that you don't tip Uber drivers. My driver was not clear on that point when I offered up a tip. He should have been. So that knocks ANOTHER two dollars off the fare, as I usually round up a dollar and change when I take a cab in town. AND A FURTHER UPDATE: I emailed Uber to ask about the tipping policy re UberX. I got an email back within a few hours, telling me that you absolutely do NOT have to tip on Uber, meaning, unlike with taxis, tips are not expected, required, etc. - it's something that sets them apart from taxis. They credited me the $2 tip I gave the driver, even though I didn't ask them to. I liked the driver, just felt he could have made clear that on Uber you don't need to tip like you do/should with a cab.
http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Seems like having a paypal or square reader would be better/easier.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Seems like having a paypal or square reader would be better/easier.


I know a driver who uses Square for his non-company related "Ride For Donation" rides.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> * Do I have to tip my driver?*
> Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.
> 
> When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the 'Payment' link at the top.
> ...


OH LAWD if I could get my hands on the cheap mother****er that wrote that I would tear out her/his soul then make him work in the service industry until three days later when they kill themselves because they can't take it.


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm confused.... an additional 20% of gratuity? I "earned" $7.55 on my first fare last weekend. After getting the "Partner Payment statement" today, I see that they charged the driver an extra dollar for "Rider Fee" which was then deducted from my pay. Also deducted was an "Uber Fee" of $1.31, which is 20% of the fare, which was apparently $6.55. Where is MY 20% gratuity?? Does this mean the "base fare" was actually $4.19 and they added $1.048 on top for my "tip" and then added their own fees on top of that? Ugh. At least the guy paid me cash tips (which I wasn't quite sure how to decline, being very new to Uber and also having only $2.99 in my bank account. Thanks random stranger for the tip that was more than the fare!). I don't see any harm in accepting cash tips if the rider WANTS to pay the tip (as long as you remember to report your earnings when doing taxes).


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

paradoxied said:


> I'm confused.... an additional 20% of gratuity? I "earned" $7.55 on my first fare last weekend. After getting the "Partner Payment statement" today, I see that they charged the driver an extra dollar for "Rider Fee" which was then deducted from my pay. Also deducted was an "Uber Fee" of $1.31, which is 20% of the fare, which was apparently $6.55. Where is MY 20% gratuity?? Does this mean the "base fare" was actually $4.19 and they added $1.048 on top for my "tip" and then added their own fees on top of that? Ugh. At least the guy paid me cash tips (which I wasn't quite sure how to decline, being very new to Uber and also having only $2.99 in my bank account. Thanks random stranger for the tip that was more than the fare!). I don't see any harm in accepting cash tips if the rider WANTS to pay the tip (as long as you remember to report your earnings when doing taxes).


The 20% gratuity is only for Uber Taxi, not UberX or Uber Black. They used to claim there was a 20% gratuity built in for UberX. That claim disappeared when they had a class action lawsuit about counting the "tips" as part of the fare before calculating their 20% cut. Although they still keep telling riders they don't need to tip us...  even though they keep cutting the rates...


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

Blah.....  I guess I will just hope future riders tip me cash!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> The 20% gratuity is only for Uber Taxi, not UberX or Uber Black. They used to claim there was a 20% gratuity built in for UberX. That claim disappeared when they had a class action lawsuit about counting the "tips" as part of the fare before calculating their 20% cut. Although they still keep telling riders they don't need to tip us...  even though they keep cutting the rates...


"Pointy-Headed programmers & office bound managers take revenge on frontline Customer Service Staff by banning tips". A UBER Spokesman said today "we aim to streamline and simplify the customer experience, to that end we dictate that only payments that we can skim will be asked of our riders."


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh no. The tip does nothing for any other app. As for new apps of course I would share if they look good. Who wouldn't want any other ways to get more of that creammmmmmm X!X!X!X!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Asmerani said:


> For me as an Uber Black Car driver, Uber takes 20% of the top. Well if I can recover that 20% thru tips, that would be great. And thats how I look at it. Actually we would not be having this Uber "tipping" conversation if only Uber would allow tipping in their APP in the first place.


well - what if a new app offered the rider the opportunity to tip the driver -do you think that Uber would have to add a tip feature too???


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Fishy - you live near Pyrmont - hang on - that's where Uber is near isn't it - now that's a fishy smell LOL !X!X!X!X!X!


----------



## Viraj (Jun 23, 2014)

i do likes to get best tips i stop likes if bad no good we all should help everybody


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

secret works, thanks Anastasia


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

The Geek said:


> I am reminded of the scene in "Spinal Tap" where Nigel is having the difference between 'sexy' and 'sexist' explained to him. If you like this post 3,000 times I'll tell you who I'm referring to!


(Dryly) Mine goes to eleven.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Anastasia said:


> Truly Uber guys/girls - I have found the way that has made me get up to 10 X the tips I used to make - it is non-offensive and totally not suggestive. You want the tip? Tell you what. When I get 150 likes (yes I know this sounds like I am a megalomaniac or something but that's not it) & I will promise to share. So like away and I shall give you the tip of all tips $$$
> 
> Meanwhile if anyone can guess what it is I will - well I will do something on request - all reasonable requests only ;-)


Paint your car Yellow and slap taxi on the side...

It also lets you increase what you get paid by up to 300%, it does however require better insurance.


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Anastasia said:


> Truly Uber guys/girls - I have found the way that has made me get up to 10 X the tips I used to make - it is non-offensive and totally not suggestive. You want the tip? Tell you what. When I get 150 likes (yes I know this sounds like I am a megalomaniac or something but that's not it) & I will promise to share. So like away and I shall give you the tip of all tips $$$
> 
> Meanwhile if anyone can guess what it is I will - well I will do something on request - all reasonable requests only ;-)


Click bait.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> Women consistently get more tips in any job involving them, attractive women do better as well. That's not really an option for most of us... at least not a viable option in my opinion anyway.


If that was true, wouldn't they just put hot girls as bartenders in busy bars?


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

No secret here I drive a new fun car. I get tips almost everyday.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Anastasia said:


> ;-)


Reason # 24 that I have an IGNORE button.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

Anastasia said:


> Truly Uber guys/girls - I have found the way that has made me get up to 10 X the tips I used to make - it is non-offensive and totally not suggestive. You want the tip? Tell you what. When I get 150 likes (yes I know this sounds like I am a megalomaniac or something but that's not it) & I will promise to share. So like away and I shall give you the tip of all tips $$$
> 
> Meanwhile if anyone can guess what it is I will - well I will do something on request - all reasonable requests only ;-)


Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like

There you go. Please reveal the titserrr I mean tips


----------



## mrhits (Jul 31, 2014)

Swallow?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

I absolutely love that this post is more than 4 years old and this ***** hasn't even got 20 likes yet. Kys


----------

